# Unterschied SPS & DDC & Universalregler



## Dominik HM (3 April 2020)

Guten Mittag zusammen,

für eine Arbeit möchte ich gerne den groben Unterschied aus den drei folgenden elektrischen Geräte herausarbeiten:

- Speicherprogrammierbare Steuerung (SPS)
- Direct-Digital-Control (DDC)
- Universalregler

Über die SPS und DDC habe ich viel in Literaturen gefunden. Auch habe ich herausgefunden, dass diese zwei Geräte sich im wesentlichen nicht unterscheiden, außer das sie aus zwei unterschiedlichen Fachrichtungen entstanden sind. Über den Universalregler habe ich zwar viele Produkte, aber keine Literatur mit Definition, gefunden. Der Universalregler ist meistens ein kompaktes Gerät, welches auf einen Aufgabenbereich spezialisiert ist. Dennoch unterscheidet es sich von der Definition der SPS und DDC wenig.

Wie unterscheiden sich eurer Meinung nach diese elektrischen Bauteile? Gerne würde ich eure Meinungen dazu lesen. Auch würde ich mich über Literaturempfehlungen freuen. Vielen Dank im Voraus. Ihr würdet mir damit sehr helfen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Malefiz (3 April 2020)

Eine SPS hat unter Umständen gar nichts mit einem Regler zu tun es gibt riesige SPS Programme in der nicht eine Zeile Code für einen Regler enthalten ist.

Ein Universal Regler ist halt ein Regler er hat ein bis mehrere Eingänge hat welche über eine Reglerstruktur auf einen bis mehrere Ausgänge wirken. Es gibt auch Regler mit mehreren Regelkreisen. Teilweise besitzen sie mittlerweile schon kleine SPS Funktionen.


----------



## Dominik HM (6 April 2020)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Malefiz. Das ergibt Sinn. Die Firma "Technische Alternative" beschreibt ihr Produkt "UVR 16x2" als freiprogrammierbaren Universalregler. Dieser Regler hat Funktionen einer SPS. Die Siemens Logo wird als SPS beschrieben. Es fällt mir schwer z.B. einen wesentlichen Unterschied zwischen der Siemens Logo und UVR 16x2 zu finden.


----------



## dingo (6 April 2020)

Die Logo z.B.: ist ein programmierbares Logik Relais um kleinere Automatiserungsaufgaben zu lösen, hier können auch Reglerbausteine notwendig sein.

Die UVR ist eine "universelle" Regelung, um z.B.: Heizungssysteme regeln zu können.

Es gibt in beiden Bereichen Industrie- & Gebäudeautomation überschneidungen.

Ein Reglerbaustein kann z.B. die Drehzahl eines Motor oder eine Temperatur eines Heizkreises regeln.


----------

